# Right/Left Click on Mouse not working on Win 7



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

Just got back from vacation, everything worked prior to that but I try logging into windows and when prompted to select profile I am unable to, after a while I finally get it in but can't select anything on desktop either. After a while I start using my keyboard so I find out it isn't my PC that is freezing or anything as it works fine, I then switch out my mouse for another one and get the same thing. Basically the cursor works, but when I click open areas/icons or just click on buttons I get no response, same with right click, I have had some moments for a few minutes where it worked, but have really no idea why it works and why it doesnt.

Right now I can use the right and left click buttons on my taskbar, but at the same time when I go above that nothing. (Eg can click icons and right click taskbar options but desktop icons and everything don't work)

Both wore wired, mouses, I mainly use G5 wired mouse


----------



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

ok, ugh its just randomly working and not working in certain areas, just updated to newest setpoint, RIght now I have AIM open and when I press sign in it doesn't nothing, and taskbar isn't working, on the other hand now I can click on anything on my desktop and it seems to open, but cannot use the buttons to do anything when I get in


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

When able, press the Win key and type "devmgmt.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter.
In the Device Manager screen, uninstall the Mouse
Reboot and see if that helps.

If it doesn't, then I'd have to suspect an issue with your motherboard
I'd post over in the hardware forums for some more expert advice before doing anything else: http://www.techsupportforum.com/hardware-support/other-f14/


----------

